# Canning Newbie



## GaryGlock (Nov 7, 2012)

Me and my wife are looking to start canning our own foods, I was wondering I'f there are any *get started* kits out there or any canners I should stay away from? 
Any input will help thanks.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

There are some "Starter Kits" I've seen, I think at Wally World and maybe at a few Ace Hardware stores that have canning supplies. They include things like wide bottom funnels, jar tongs, Ball Blue Book..... 

IMO, the best canners are the "Metal to Metal" types that dont require gaskets but most canners that have gauge, pressure adjustments or graduated weights will work fine. You may want to get an extra weight and gaskets.

I have Presto and Mirro canners, one of these days when I get rich I will get a "Metal to Metal" one.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Get the largest canner that you can afford. I truly enjoy canning. My canner can do two cases of pints at once, if it could do three cases it would be even more fun. There is a lot of work and a lot of waiting. You cut down on the waiting considerably with a larger unit. I hope you enjoy it as much as I do. My friends have a much smaller canner and it takes much longer for them to accomplish the same amount.

Jars can often be found on sale but the best prices will probably be at garage sales, you will need lots. The second hand stores often have them but they are not always a good price when you add in the cost of rings and lids. Know local retail prices before you go to garage sales etc. I am switching over to the Tattler reusable lids. They cost more up front but I will only have to buy them once. Also you don't need to worry about them rusting through.


----------



## GaryGlock (Nov 7, 2012)

Arite, ill start looking around, thanks guys.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Walmart has a 16 qt Presto pressure canner for $67. Saw it today when I was grabbing a few boxes of lids. 

I have a 21 qt Presto but it was my mom's.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

Don't skimp on your pressure canner. Post SHTF you may not be able to replace it or get parts. The most solid well built canner I know of is the American Pressure Canner 921.

Your canner is as important as your rifle!!!


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

Get a Ball Blue Book and read it cover to cover. Then, you will know what you need and what you don't. Happy canning!


----------

